# ONE DAY OLD ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

*This is a one day old aldabra hatchling. Ours usually take about 100 days of incubation and are about 2.5" and on average 55 grams.*


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! That is so neat!!


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 27, 2012)

Too cute. Babies are adorable....


----------



## wellington (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing how tiny to Amazing how big


----------



## bigred (Apr 27, 2012)

Hatchling days are always good days


----------



## Jacob (Apr 27, 2012)

Yea Your Average baby almost never weighs in at 55 grams newborn


----------



## pryncesssc (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing cuter than a baby turtle / tort  AMAZING !!


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww


----------

